# SafeGuard? Looking to get started in Florida..



## datman34 (Oct 28, 2015)

Good afternoon folks. I understand that this is a forum where I can "search" just about any and everything. I also know that it various from person to person but I am still going to ask..... What company is the best to work for within Florida? Central Florida.

Is there any other company besides Safeguard that will keep my crews busy?

Does anyone have a direct line of contact with any of these companies?

** ideally Id like 600 properties a month.**
Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Try Cyprexx. They're located in Florida and should be able to give you some work. If not try South East Asset Services (SEAS). I hear both are awesome!


----------



## datman34 (Oct 28, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> Try Cyprexx. They're located in Florida and should be able to give you some work. If not try South East Asset Services (SEAS). I hear both are awesome!



Thank you alot! I will definitely give them a shot. I really appreciate that man!:biggrin::vs_cool:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My father in laws brother and his son run a huge roofing and landscaping business in Florida. They cold called me a few years ago wanting the red meat on working for nationals, namely the big three; they saw gold from rainbow to rainbow. It took me over an hour twice (they called again a week later) to explain the system they would be working under. After that, I told my wife to no longer mention PP/REO to relatives as a part of our business. :vs_no_no_no:Just stick to "contracting".


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep. Three things that don't mix around the family campfire:

Politics, religion, and P&P :vs_smile:


----------



## datman34 (Oct 28, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> My father in laws brother and his son run a huge roofing and landscaping business in Florida. They cold called me a few years ago wanting the red meat on working for nationals, namely the big three; they saw gold from rainbow to rainbow. It took me over an hour twice (they called again a week later) to explain the system they would be working under. After that, I told my wife to no longer mention PP/REO to relatives as a part of our business. :vs_no_no_no:Just stick to "contracting".



Call me slow, but I do not understand....are you implying not to work for safeguard and other reo companies?

stick to local contracts?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

My understanding is that Fannie Mae recently fired Safeguard and is shipping a lot more work to Cyprexx. I can tell you for a fact that all my PP work that I did directly for the listing agents for the past 7 years has has been taken away and is now being given to Cyprexx. Fannie Mae edict, nothing my agents can do about it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

While national A is losing contract C, National B is losing contract D, but they are getting contracts A and B from Nationals C and D, which they used to have anyway until they lost those in 2014.
It's like three guys each owing the other $5 and the money just gets passed around in a circle.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> While national A is losing contract C, National B is losing contract D, but they are getting contracts A and B from Nationals C and D, which they used to have anyway until they lost those in 2014.
> It's like three guys each owing the other $5 and the money just gets passed around in a circle.


I prefer to work for private investor/realtor E, and if you are still working for a national or regional, you get an F. lol


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Fannie Mae is apparently working with First Allegiance now as well. I was contacted by them today to do work in NJ


----------

